# Removing packages from the tree

## psdasilva

I needed to reemerge realplayer but I found it was removed from the tree.

I didn't get notified of that. So, I am using an umaintained package without knowing that!

Is this so or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks ffor any comments/help on this.

----------

## jburns

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245662

----------

## psdasilva

I saw it before ...

That's not the problem.

I think emerge should warn when an installed package is removed from the tree/local portage/overlay!

Unless I am wrong, this does not happen. So one may be using packages unmaintained with all security consequencies resulting from this fact!

----------

